# Beaver



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Well a friend called me the other day said he was having problems with Beaver flooding his property and need a few trapped----Well after all these years of not trapping any beaver I didn't forget How LOL----Yesterday I set two traps and after Church I checked them. The first trap set connected with a nice young adult the other wasn't disturbed &#8230;. The first set was under water in a skidway. Sure fire set with a 330 conibear. I think there is only two young adult beaver at this Damn setting up house keeping. I'll have the fur tanned and the carcass will be used for Fisher and Marten Bait later this winter. After I get my share of Beaver loin and Hindquarter's---Beaver is very good eating-----------25.5 pounder---few pic's of Beaver and set location---------Skid trail set was easy to make. Trap completely to the bottom water over the top of trap with a few dive sticks over trap did the job.*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Way to go Skip. That’s a nice one.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Skip, my neighbor to the West of me asked about getting rid of some beavers also, had a quick look yesterday and never noticed any runs, will look again today.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good job! Saved a lot of aggravation for the land owner.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice look'in fur Skip--- meat should be good out of the skillet. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

???????? Nice Beaver Skip!

Now if you could only teach pokeyjeepers how to control them wild beavers...????


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

for once , I will restrain myself and simply say , way to go! :mrgreen:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice congrats that set is killer there keep after them get them cleaned out now you have no excuse not to get your fisher and pine marten fresh bait and caster


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Had a co-worker that trapped enough beaver to make a coat for his wife. Man, it was awesome.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Couple Pic's of the young Beaver skinned and put up on the board to dry------His pelt measured 57" which makes him a large----Fur is real prime with good under fur------He will be Tanned*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks awesome Skip, well done.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks great he needs another one hanging beside him


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Or two !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

WE'RE SNOWED IN RIGHT NOW ---CAN'T EVEN GET TO MY BUDDYJIM'S CAMP Lots of trees broken down on the wood's roads--and maybe another foot tomorrow :frown2:------Over 20" at Jim's Camp and its only 4 miles away


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ah, the life of a Yooper.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice job Skip , kinda like riding a bike huh? Lol. You still got it. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

